# php script to check if an mms stream exists



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

hello there. I am trying to write a php script to test if an mms:// stream exists or not. I have not been able to do it using php functions such as socket_connect/fopen/fsockopen/etc. I have been searching the web for hours now and found similar questions in other forums but no one has actually given an answer (or even whether this is possible).

This is a possible code that I've used with no luck:


```
<?php
$socket = socket_create(AF_INET, SOCK_RAW, 1);
if(!$connect = socket_connect($socket, "mms://some.mms/stream", 1755) )
{
    echo 'Offline';
}
else
{
    echo 'Online';
}
?>
```
Other scripts or methods (apart from PHP) are also welcome.


Thanks,

Kyris


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

can anyone help me?? please?


----------



## Playtform (Jan 26, 2011)

You can use Playtform for that:
Playtform - Web services: isStreamActive

​


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks mate. it looks great, however I was looking for something which is free. it's not ideal for me to pay just to check if a stream is active and i want to check multiple streams at once


----------

